# OOps, I should have said on my previous posting.....



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

She's a 1.8 225BHP TT coupe quattro, 52 reg (I hope I got the guy stuff right there....) :!:


----------



## MrJazz (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice car, gratz


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

